# RNS 510 with "blocked" SD-card reader



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi guys ! Bought a used RNS 510 that has some problem with the SD-card reader. Seems like there is a "pin" that is blocking the slot itself. It is not possible to insert an SD card in the slot. Is there any ways to fix that ?? I have tried any kind of resetting that i have come across. But none of them have "unblocked" the slot.........


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't help without pictures... Not playing the guessing game...


----------

